# Co-sleeping with a snoring dad?



## AngelUK

I know this is early days yet but I thought I would ask anyway. Ideally we would like to co-sleep with our twins when they arrive but OH not only occasionally snores but has sleep apnea as well where he makes creaking noises while holding his breath. Bad, I know but apparently it is not so bad as to affect his heart or anything, he's had tests. But the noise is loud enough to wake me so that I have taken to wearing earplugs. They only muffle sounds so if I used them with the babies in the room I'd still be able to hear them. But my issue is, won't OH's weird noises wake the babies too if they already wake me? And isn't part of the idea of co-sleeping that they get a good breathing rhythm? Surely not likely with OH! But the thought of sleeping alone with the babies in the _tiny_ nursery is making me sad I have to admit. Already our sex life is non existent and the prospect of not even sharing a bed kinda feels like the end of intimacy etc if you can understand that. Any advice? xxx


----------



## AngelUK

No one who has any advice? Well then is there anyone who has experience with snoring? Does that wake the babies? Maybe I can gauge from that if the creaking noises would be a problem :/ Btw my OH is really skinny so it is not an overweight problem.


----------



## New2Bumps

MY OH snores so bad, but never woke Ethan who was in his moses basket next to me. He rolls over very rapidly so didn't trust us to co sleep. Will look into a baby nest for next baby. The issue is that you will not be wearing the earplugs as you'll want to hear the baby but this means you won't sleep. My oh slept downstairs at least 2x a week so that I got some sleep just until I got better at going back to sleep better!
Your choices aren't just babies in nursery or co sleep though are they? You can use a moses basket, baby hammock or snuggle nest x


----------



## Lawhra

My OH snores and I do think it has disturbed LO before. We don't co-sleep, he is in a Moses basket beside my bed. I'm not sure if the sleep apnea will cause an issue sorry.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I meant to be getting something like this I don't think Id feel safe to have them both in bed with us. But is there a difference to this and to using a Moses basket, noise wise? Thank you so much for responding :)


----------



## Kaites

My hubby has sleep apnea too and we co-sleep (hubby is also a very light sleeper so the apnea hasn't been a safety issue). tbh, it's never bothered Emma- I'll wake occasionally but it takes a lot for the snoring/choking sounds to bother Emma. We do have a lot of white noise in the background though so that I can sleep- a super noisy fan in the summer and a white noise machine cranked up in the winter.


----------



## Rachel_C

My OH's snoring (which can be very loud) has never woken my daughter who is now 2 years old and still in the same room. I think they get used to it because they can hear it before they're born and it's just louder when they're out in the world.


----------



## lynnikins

my DH snorts in his sleep just loud sharp sudden snores it never bothered EJ even though it wakes me up


----------



## New2Bumps

whether cot, moses or other type of sleeping thing nothing will reduce the noise to your LO but I really doubt it will be a problem, I'd really focus on *you* getting the sleep you need between feeds!


----------



## SackBoy

My oh snoring doesn't wake LO but it can disturb him if that makes sense.


----------



## NewMummyx

I co slept for the first 8 weeks and my OH practically inhales the curtains :haha: From 5 weeks i started placing LO into his basket and over the weeks the time he would sleep in his basket grew, took 3 weeks in total.

OHs snoring never woke the baby up ever, i think LO found it kinda comforting as he could hear us if that makes sense?
Between LOs grunting and OHs snoring i was woken constantly, but they never woke each other up :wacko:


----------



## AngelUK

NewMummyx that sounds restful- not! lol You must have been close to a crying fit in your exhaustion. What did you do to catch up on sleep?


----------



## Mindy_mini

No advice but my lord you must have a big bed If you plan to cosleep with hubby and twins!!!!! My lo spawls out taking half the bed on her own! Lol


----------



## AngelUK

Oh lol no it is just a normal bed but have you seen these I think they are genius and I'd feel much safer than having them actually IN bed with us, even if we had a super giant emperor size bed. :)


----------



## NewMummyx

AngelUK said:


> NewMummyx that sounds restful- not! lol You must have been close to a crying fit in your exhaustion. What did you do to catch up on sleep?

I only spent half the night trying to get LO into his cot, when OH went to work me and LO had the whole bed :happydance:

I was exhausted with the noise but just grit my teeth as i knew it wouldnt be forever. LO went into his own room at 3mths as I snapped with all the noise and told OH one of them was moving out the room so choose, LO lost :haha: x


----------

